# AC3-Dateien und DVD kein Rear-Sound



## Wolfgang62 (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

Nach einigen Tagen Recherche wende ich mich nun verzweifelt an Euch Profis

Ich habe bei AC3-Dateien bzw. DVD´s keinen Sound auf den hinteren Satelliten.

Konfiguration:

Win XP SP2
Creative X-Fi Elite Pro
Creative Gigaworks S750

Verkabelung ist definitiv in Ordnung (Mit THX Einrichtungskonsole ist jeder Satellit einzeln korrekt anzusprechen)

Beim Abspielen von DVD´s mit PowerDVD (Version 9 Ultra) mit 5.1 Dolby Digital EX spielt sich alles nur vorne ab.
Gleiches gilt für den VLC Media Player

Ich habe mir von http://www.lynnemusic.com folgende surround testfiles heruntergeladen:

5.1 surround test file as WMA 
5.1 surround test file as AC3

Nun funktioniert das WMA testfile mit Winamp ohne Probleme. (alle Kanäle sind dort, wo sie hingehören.
Beim Abspielen des AC3 testfiles im VLC Media Player ist Front left, center und front right in Ordnung, aber rear left kommt vorne links raus und rear right vorne rechts.

Ich hoffe sehr, daß mir von Euch jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Bringt die Installation von AC3filer 1.63b etwas, resp. ist das gefahrlos möglich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## chmee (7. Januar 2010)

Ist das AC3 auch im Winamp abspielbar? Die Frage ist nun, wird AC3 vom Player oder vom AC3-Treiber falsch geroutet? (Denn PowerDVD und VLC machen es falsch, Winamp mit WMA machst richtig..) Möglicherweise ist auch die Creative-Karte für das Durcheinander verantwortlich.

mfg chmee


----------



## Wolfgang62 (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo chmee,

Die AC3-Testdatei ist in Winamp nicht abspielbar


----------



## chmee (8. Januar 2010)

Ja, mit dem Codec liegst Du nicht falsch. Ausprobieren. Da es schon eine 1.63b gibt (Die Decoding und Zuweisungprobleme ausmerzt), solltest Du jene probieren. Zusätzlich gibt es auf der Seite auch ein Winamp AC3 Plugin. Testen, damit wir das Problem einkreisen können.

Links:
http://ac3filter.net/projects/ac3filter/releases
http://ac3filter.net/projects/winampac3/releases

mfg chmee


----------



## Wolfgang62 (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo chmee,

Ich habe nun folgendes gemacht:

- Wiederherstellungspunkt gesetzt
- AC3Filter installiert

Ergebnis:
Keine Änderung beim Abspielen des AC3 Testfiles im VLC-Player (beide rear-Signale kommen aus den front-Kautsprechern)
keine Änderung beim Abspielen der DVD in PowerDVD

BTW: Ich habe die AC3Filter Doku kurz überflogen, dort fehlt der VLC-Player im compatibility table
und bei PowerDVD / WinDVD steht sinngemäß "both players cannot use the AC3Filter to play DVD. :-(


Danach habe ich, wie Du sagtest, den Winamp AC3 Plugin installiert. 

Ergebnis:
Winamp spielt jetzt das AC3 Testfile korrekt ab. (Die 5 Signale kommen da raus, wo sie rauskommen sollen.

Ich hoffe , ich habe die Vergehensweise genau genug beschrieben.

LG


----------



## chmee (8. Januar 2010)

Das mit Winamp ist beruhigend. Grundsätzlich geht es also, nur irgendein Kleinmist macht Probleme. Wenn ich das eben richtig gelesen habe, sollte es in PowerDVD/WinDVD einen 5.1-Boxen-Test geben, zum Einstellen. 

Ich kenne leider die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Creative-Karten nicht und PowerDVD hab ich auch nicht. Zudem ist es spät, wir versuchen es morgen weiter.

Mach doch mal einen Screenshot von dem Soundkarten-Einstellfenster, auch von den "Surround"-Einstellungen. Oder Du kannst auch einen Link im Netz hersetzen.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Links mit ähnlichen Problemen:
http://forum.chip.de/soundkarten/5-1-dvds-musik-1122958.html
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showpost.php?p=199029&postcount=9
http://www.slashcam.de/info/empfehlenswerte-DVD-Player-Software-1053447.html



> euch ist hoffentlich klar, dass weder powerdvd noch windvd so ohne weiteres 5.1 sound wiedergeben, zumindest was dolby digital angeht.... da muss man sich für 20€ oder so ein upgrade holen, sogenannte soundpackages oder sowas...





> auf meinem Laptop ist eine "crippled" Version von Intervideo WinDVD
> vorinstalliert, die kein Surround-Sound kann, bloß Stereo.


Das könnte schon mal ein Grund für das nicht funktionierende PowerDVD sein. Bei VLC stellt er sich noch eigenartig an. *Hast Du denn schon probiert, die DVD mit dem Windows Mediaplayer anzuschauen?*


----------



## Wolfgang62 (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Nein, weil ich den Windows Mediaplayer nicht benutze.



je intensiver man sich mit Computer beschäftigt, desto einleuchtender ist die Abkürzung für EDV:
Ende Der Vernunft !

Ich habe gestern Nacht nach Installation des AC3Filters noch einen Versuch mit dem Media Player Classic gemacht. Da war die Kanalzuordnung perfekt.

Und nun kommt´s:

Jetzt funktioniert PowerDVD korrekt (Es ist übrigens eine gekaufte Upgrade-Version auf 9 Ultra, da ich auch nur eine "crippled"-Version zum Dell-Rechner bekam)

Nun läuft auch das AC3 Testfile auch mit VLC-Player korrekt. Allerdings muß man während des Abspielens unter
>Audio >Audiogerät
die "5.1" -Einstellung anwählen. hat VLC das File abgespielt, schaltet er von selbst wieder auf  "Stereo" um, VLC merkt sich die Einstellung nicht !

Ich hatte eigentlich geglaubt, weder VLC noch PowerDVD können mit dem AC3Filter etwas anfangen, das die ihre eigenen Codecs mitbringen. Hat die installation des AC3Filters etwa irgendwas im System gepacht?

Ich bin ja nicht unglücklich, daß das so ist, aber ich will (leider) meistens alles verstehen, was da so abgeht, aber je mehr ich mit im Internet über Codecs allgemein so einlese, desto weniger verstehe ich.
Wo gibt es denn eine Seite, wo ein Mensch wie ich, (zwar kein Programmierer oder Informatiker, aber auch nicht direkt ein DAU) sich über die Funktion der (lt. Codec-Sniper) fast 250 Codecs im System schlau machen kann. Das ganze ist für mich sooooooo unübersichtlich.

Ich bin grade dabei, einen redundanten Server aufzusetzen, und erst wenn der läuft, auch den aktuellen Rechner neu zu installieren.
Wo finde ich eine Übersicht, welche Codecs, (außer den von XP) sinnvollerweise nachträglich zu installieren sind, um die meisten Audio- und Videoformate abspielen zu können. Von Codec-packs halte ich nichts.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

P.S. betrifft Winamp AC3 Plugin
Kommt anscheinend bei manchen Konfigurationen (natürlich auch bei meiner) schon mal vor:
Wenn in der Recentlist von Winamp zum Schluß eine AC3-Datei steht, UND Winamp nicht mit dem Classic-skin betrieben wird, startet er beim nächsten Aufruf nicht mehr.
Lösung: "in_winampac3.dll" in der Programme\Winamp\Plugins umbenennen, Winamp starten, AC3-File aus der Recentliste löschen, Winamp schließen, Datei "in_winampac3.dll" wieder renamen, dann klappt´s auch wieder mit dem Winamp.


----------



## chmee (8. Januar 2010)

Zum eigentlichen Problem:

1. Dass Du WMP nicht benutzen willst, ist ok (Tu ich auch nicht), aber damit Testen hätte die Möglichkeiten weiter eingrenzen können.

DENN :
Das Gros der Codecs installiert sich ins System als Directshow-Modul. WMP setzt ausschließlich auf die sauber installierten Codecs, während VLC und MPC schon von Hause aus eigene Codecs mitbringen (ergo ist damit keine vernünftige Analyse des eigentlichen Systems möglich). 

UND :
In Deinem Fall war es wohl so, dass ein älterer AC3-Codec (der zB mit PowerDVD installiert wurde) Probleme machte. Wenn ein "gleicher" Codec installiert wird (also für die selbe Kompressionsart), dann wird in der Regel dem neueren Codec eine höhere Priorität eingeräumt und er wird vor dem alten bevorzugt. Nun nutzt also PowerDVD -wenn es nach einem AC3-Filter fragt - den Neuen.

Zur Frage der nötigen Codecs: Letztlich ist die Liste recht überschaubar, wenn es um Audio und Video geht.

A - WMV, Divx/Mpeg4, Mpeg1/2, Mpeg4/H.264/VC1, (MKV-Container-Filter)
B - Quicktime-Codecs über den Quicktimeplayer
C - Flashplayer für die webbasierenden Player.

D - mp3,mp4,aac,flac, AC3, wma, ogg vorbis

Damit sollten etwa 99% aller Dateien abspielbar sein. Das Thema HD ist leider getrennt zu betrachten, weil es kein OS-Standard ist - über weitere Software installiert werden muss, und die Player immer noch kränkeln..

mfg chmee


----------

